# Surefire serial numbers



## Akubra (Sep 27, 2006)

I was wondering about the meaning of the serial numbers on Surefires. 
The #s on mine are as follows : A032687 (Z2), B49160 (M3) and A013451 (M6).

Are they simply counting up, making my Z2 the 32.687th one to be made and my M3 the 149.159th? Somehow I am doubting that, as I cant see that theyve made so many M3s, compared to the other models. 

Does anybody have a clue about their numbering scheme?


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Akubra,

This thread should be helpful...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/108280&highlight=serial+number

Regards,
John


----------



## Akubra (Sep 27, 2006)

Ahh, thanks. Looks like they dont mean all that much then... . :thumbsdow

Regards,
Nick


----------



## Size15's (Sep 28, 2006)

The serial numbers are counting up it's just that the etching of the serial on a body or bezel component does not often coincide with the order in which it was manufactured or assembled because SureFire does things in batches so etching is done to the component rather than to the whole assemblied product.

The B indicates production at SureFire's other facility (I understand they run/ran both facilities whilst they move/moved to the larger new one) so B49160 indicates that the 49,160th M3 was made and/or etched at the other facility.

At least that's my understanding. It does not mean that I'm aware of that there is an "A49160" (etc) out there. At least I don't think it does!

Al


----------



## Akubra (Sep 28, 2006)

Interesting info-thanks!

Btw, you said "etched". Are the numbers+the lettering really etched? For some reason I thought it was some sort of engraving. Not that it would really matter, just wondering............ .


----------



## Size15's (Sep 28, 2006)

Akubra said:


> Interesting info-thanks!
> 
> Btw, you said "etched". Are the numbers+the lettering really etched? For some reason I thought it was some sort of engraving. Not that it would really matter, just wondering............ .



Laser etched in fact.
Check out this promo video from www.pk-e.com
It shows the laser in action on a KL1 bezel...


----------



## mamelo (Nov 20, 2011)

Where can I find the serial number on a Surefire M6? Are there any out there without a serial number? Are M6 fakes reported?

Thanks a lit
mamelo


----------



## Size15's (Nov 20, 2011)

mamelo said:


> Where can I find the serial number on a Surefire M6? Are there any out there without a serial number? Are M6 fakes reported?



SureFire serial numbers most often begin with "A" followed by about six digits. For example "A000123".
The serial number on the M6 body is under the "Sure" part of the SureFire logo.

Serial numbers beginning with "B" were used when SureFire had two laser-etching machines operating on the same flashlight [components] at the same time, likely when SureFire was manufacturing in both their old factory and their larger new factory across town.

Serial numbers beginning with "X" have been used to indicate pre-production prototypes, samples or limited editions.

I'm not aware of any M6 bodies that have been sold without a serial number.

I'm not aware of any fake M6 flashlights.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 5, 2020)

Size15's said:


> SureFire serial numbers most often begin with "A" followed by about six digits. For example "A000123".
> The serial number on the M6 body is under the "Sure" part of the SureFire logo.
> 
> Serial numbers beginning with "B" were used when SureFire had two laser-etching machines operating on the same flashlight [components] at the same time, likely when SureFire was manufacturing in both their old factory and their larger new factory across town.
> ...



Came across this thread while researching my M6....





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## fivemega (Jun 5, 2020)

Roger Sully said:


> Came across this thread while researching my M6....



*Are you sure it came out of factory like that? Or it was reanodized by third party.*


----------



## ampdude (Jun 8, 2020)

What does the tailcap say?


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 8, 2020)

The tail cap is also sterile.
The person I got the units from is the son of someone who worked with PK and John Matthews back in the day. I picked up some pretty rare stuff in a lot purchase.
PK looked at the M6 as well as the other items and assures me they're real. 

I have some pics of the other items here. Posts 2585 & 2589.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jun 8, 2020)

Didn't realize how big the Lumens Factory turbohead is until seeing it side by side with the Millenieum Turbohead. I run the smooth reflector in mine.


----------

